

The Big List of Social Sites - 234 to date - GIMAD
http://fvrit.com/archive/2008/02/28/the-big-list-of-social-sites.aspx

======
hashtable
Ask HN: Do you think that the large number of sites within most categories
means that it will be harder for a new player to enter the market? Or do you
think that it doesn't really matter since most of them are very similar? Or
maybe none of the above?

